# big hog



## Mike R (Apr 15, 2018)

hog we butchered, no bic lighter but have my son there for scale he weighs about 260

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Brink (Apr 15, 2018)

Boomer 3040?

And for clarification, who (or what) weighs 260?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike R (Apr 15, 2018)

My son weighs 260, the hog I am guessing around 700

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike R (Apr 15, 2018)

yes, you got it right on the tractor


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 15, 2018)

That's a whopper of a hog. Farm hog or wild?


----------



## Brink (Apr 15, 2018)

Judging by the loader, Jr is around 6’-5”?


----------



## Mike R (Apr 15, 2018)

Greg it was a domestic hog I raised, Brink, not quite about 5'10"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 15, 2018)

Mike R said:


> Greg it was a domestic hog I raised, Brink, not quite about 5'10"


5'10" and 260, that's a big boy!


----------



## Tony (Apr 15, 2018)

Nice hog! At least your boy is wearing a blue shirt in keeping with the tradition of scale! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike R (Apr 15, 2018)

Yes and if I am not nice he roughs me up, I am probably no taller than @Tony

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Apr 15, 2018)

Mike R said:


> Yes and if I am not nice he roughs me up, I am probably no taller than @Tony



Yrs, it's true, Mike is of impressive stature!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Apr 15, 2018)

Mike R said:


> Yes and if I am not nice he roughs me up, I am probably no taller than @Tony



Hehehehe!


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 15, 2018)

And now for the kicker, his son's name is Bic! Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 15, 2018)

Nice big hog .. like me some bacon ..
When I was a kid my dad and uncles raised hogs .. had a big butcher day or three every year .. anywhere from 6 to 10 hogs .. they did all the butchering themselves ... always joked they keep everything but the squeal..


----------



## Tony (Apr 15, 2018)

I had a uncle that raised hogs growing up too and a couple times a year we'd go over there, pet the hog in the morning and have him for dinner that night. Tony

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 15, 2018)

Congrats on the hog! 

Just looked and, you’re up to 95 posts currently... you’re gonna be making mallets in no time.


----------



## SENC (Apr 15, 2018)

Nice pig. Reminded me I never shared mine. 

A sow right at 200 pounds that came into a deer field in Lower Alabama on NY Eve along with about 4 others, small and midsized piglets. 2 got away (there is another off camera).

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 15, 2018)

Normally, in Tennessee we killed hogs in November when the weather was cold. Is heat not a concern with butchering Texas hogs? That is a very large hog to butcher. Hope you had lots of help.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 15, 2018)

SENC said:


> Nice pig. Reminded me I never shared mine.
> 
> A sow right at 200 pounds that came into a deer field in Lower Alabama on NY Eve along with about 4 others, small and midsized piglets. 2 got away (there is another off camera).
> 
> View attachment 145561



Good shooting. I go with a couple of guys to SC every year to kill wild hogs on a friend's farm. We normally get 15-20 in five days of hunting. You can never kill enough of these pests.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 15, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> 5'10" and 260, that's a big boy!


Hey I’m 5’10” and down to 255 and I’m not a big boy lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 17, 2018)

That's big to me. lol. heaviest I have ever been was 215, down to 170 now. 5'9"


----------



## Mike R (Apr 17, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Normally, in Tennessee we killed hogs in November when the weather was cold. Is heat not a concern with butchering Texas hogs? That is a very large hog to butcher. Hope you had lots of help.


Oh yeah heat is a major concern, planned on doing it in December but always managed to come up with a reason to put it off


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 18, 2018)

Tclem said:


> Hey I’m 5’10” and down to 255 and I’m not a big boy lol


You are 255 in your shirt...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 18, 2018)

Boy, Ya'll just had to wake Tclem and Don up didn't you!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Apr 18, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You are 255 in your shirt...


Ahhhh now I understand the text. Grrrrrrr

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 19, 2018)

I've been fighting my weight for 2 months. Never had issue before losing it if I wanted to. Age, so says my wife, but being in my forties and 6'-0", I can still grab the rim (at 10') and run a 40 in 4.7. For 290 pounds, I thought it was good, for triple digits blood pressure, doctor said its bad. Said 240-250lbs. is ideal for me.

We always butchered in the fall or early winter. Don't see anybody scalding anymore round here, don't even think they render any more.


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 19, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> I've been fighting my weight for 2 months. Never had issue before losing it if I wanted to. Age, so says my wife, but being in my forties and 6'-0", I can still grab the rim (at 10') and run a 40 in 4.7. For 290 pounds, I thought it was good, for triple digits blood pressure, doctor said its bad. Said 240-250lbs. is ideal for me.
> 
> We always butchered in the fall or early winter. Don't see anybody scalding anymore round here, don't even think they render any more.


How you gonna get bacon or cracklin if you don't scald. I guess chitlings is out of the question any more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

